# Valentines Day



## JPH (Feb 13, 2008)

So, Valentines Day is tommorow.

Gonna take your chick on a date, buy her chocolate & roses & stuff?

I may buy a box of chocolates burn some DVDs for a friend at school (don't worry, she's a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Then spend some alone time with my beloved, beautiful horses.


What are you guys going to be doing?

And aren't you saddened there is no GBAtemp contest  (Though shaun did give a shit load of stuff away during Christmas) ...but still  :'(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

im going to be lonely eating bacon :-(


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 13, 2008)

I am 14 and no one likes me at school, you could call me the school reject with like 5 friends. So no chocolates for anyone (once I did and the whole thing miserably failed, I don't even want to talk about it).

Looks like I'm spending another Valentine's Day alone


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be lonely in my computer.. alone.. 

But, actually.. we celebrate this day in June over here, I'll probably be alone by then too..


----------



## Son of Science (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be lonely on my computer like last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But last year i didn't have GBATEMP


----------



## VBKirby (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally don't care about Valentines day. It's just a reminder for single people that they have no girlfriend/boyfriend or wife/husband. And for people who do have Girlfriends/Boyfriends or Wives/Husbands it's just another day to waste more money on gifts that have no emotional value. They just buy gifts because it's tradition. It's also just a holiday invented for stores to sell chocolate in-between the end of Christmas and before Easter. (you know it's true)

I for one don't really like people in general, so I've never have any desire to get married or have a girlfriend. The last thing I want to deal with in my life is Kids of my own that have tourettes syndrome. (I have Tourettes, and it gets passed to your kids since it's in your genes) While I may end up lonely, I'll still be better off than if I had a Girlfriend/Wife/Kids, where I'd probably end up wanting to shoot myself.

So happy Valentines Day! I'll celebrate the fact that I _don't_ have a girlfriend. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 13, 2008)

Well today im celebrating my 1 full year as a Single, and tommorow I will try to destroy as many couples that I can!


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> im going to be lonely eating bacon :-(



Lets syngro our clocks and eat bacon while looking at the moon at the same time. This way we will feel less lonely.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> So, Valentines Day is tommorow.
> 
> Gonna take your chick on a date, buy her chocolate & roses & stuff?
> 
> ...


this seems eerily similar to my blog post i posted a few days ago

http://shtbc.net/?p=19


----------



## Anakir (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going to have a nice romantic afternoon with 6 hours of class then another 2 hours after for an exam. So basically 8 hours of school and last 2 hours is exam. And it ends late at night too. I'm gonna be home by 11pm. Aiysh. What a day.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > im going to be lonely eating bacon :-(
> ...



im outta bacon ... i do have hot pockets lol


----------



## RiotShooter (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm chilling.  valentines is just another day so it doesnt matter to me


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 14, 2008)

Ima be with my girlfriend, im outta cash, so I'm just taking her out for lunnch :|, but i still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 her
For me days like Valentine's or years of marriageand stuff are insignificant,i think that what really matter is the fact that u like that person and s/he loves u to


----------



## test84 (Feb 14, 2008)

As lonely as ever.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> As lonely as ever.




wanna hang out with me and my gf?


----------



## martin88 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I personally don't care about Valentines day. It's just a reminder for single people that they have no girlfriend/boyfriend or wife/husband. And for people who do have Girlfriends/Boyfriends or Wives/Husbands it's just another day to waste more money on gifts that have no emotional value. They just buy gifts because it's tradition. It's also just a holiday invented for stores to sell chocolate in-between the end of Christmas and before Easter. (you know it's true)
> 
> I for one don't really like people in general, so I've never have any desire to get married or have a girlfriend. The last thing I want to deal with in my life is Kids of my own that have tourettes syndrome. (I have Tourettes, and it gets passed to your kids since it's in your genes) While I may end up lonely, I'll still be better off than if I had a Girlfriend/Wife/Kids, where I'd probably end up wanting to shoot myself.
> 
> So happy Valentines Day! I'll celebrate the fact that I _don't_ have a girlfriend. Let's hope it stays that way.


Who are you going to have sex with then? Prostitute?

(Surely you won't die without having sex?)


----------



## test84 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > As lonely as ever.
> ...



Love to, and we could talk about flashing my DS and getting rid of this annoying health screen or play some multi player DS !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




actually I'm a damn funny guy (when I'm in mood of) and chicks cannot stop from laughing when they r around but my other attitudes and being a loner and adding high amounts of shyness toward stranger girls, makes me lonely. :'( 

say my test-ish hellow to your gf and I wish you both a happy valentine, that was so nice of you saying it.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be having some Cheese while BoneMonkey's having his Bacon.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 14, 2008)

actually i got into a car accident yesterday, i was in passenger seat and we skidded on ice and hit a tree my airbag didn't go off so i ended up breaking my nose and my teeth were shifted back and broke my pinky, so now i cant go to school and ask the girl that ive been waiting to ask all year T.T


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought some lotion, some bacon.  Me and my RH are gonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all night.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I bought some lotion, some bacon.Â Me and my RH are gonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LH for me :/

i just realized how creepy that sounds....


----------



## Orc (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to wait until the weekend for real loving because of work/school. lol


----------



## TaMs (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be at home alone eating chickens etc.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish I could say : OOOh! Is it valentines already?
I never noticed.


But thanks to that shitty Valentines party which wasn't on Valentines yesterday at my school, I can't.
It was horrible. Basically we're two different parts (Birtish and American system) sharing the same building so while the Americans had their party, I was in classes all day.

Try focusing on Vectors when you have 50 Cent playing outside...
Bleh.


Luckily I don't have any lessons today so I'll be at home all day.
Its not that I hate Valentines, its just that I dislike the American portion of our school.

If anyone wants to I could be your Valentine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was gonna say Sinkhead but he isn't here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## TheStump (Feb 14, 2008)

with my girlfriend, we did the picnic in the park thing. you should all get out more. No offense, just kinda sad reading all the responses to this topic.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 14, 2008)

I am jolly there are so many fellow losers infesting gbatemp.  I for one would love nothing more than to gain the courage to blow my brains out


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 14, 2008)

Well we did the usual gift giving thing today (I gave her roses & a night gown, she got me "The Death of Captain America" book).  And later I'm cooking some swanky gourmet meal & then erm private stuff.


----------



## halljames (Feb 14, 2008)

Going out for a meal with my Honey, and probably having our first alchoholic drink of 2008.

Yes, its been 6 weeks of detox for me.


----------



## Little (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah im cooking for my partner (hospital beds already reserved), and probably going to get him a tacky present from tesco because i've left it to the last moment. i did think about getting him guitar 3 for the 360, but then i'd see him less than i already do now (curtsy of fifa) so yeah he can have a cheap card and a rubbish teddy. 

I don't think he's getting me anything... though I sent him a funny youtube video, and he sent me an offensive one =/


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 14, 2008)

Meh, my fiancee is 4256 miles away and we're both saving up for the wedding and rent and other stuff for this summer so we sent each other some (private hurhur) pictures cause postal costs are up the waazoo and cling on to the fact that it's the last valentines day we spend without each other this lifetime.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 14, 2008)

I hate Valentines Day, I hate pink, I hate heart shaped balloons, and luckily my wife hates it all too.

I really don't see anything in doing something "romantic" when some people tell me "NOW is the time to do it!!!" Call me stubborn but then I go "NO WAY!"

We do "romantic" things when we do em, and that can be anytime, summer, winter, day, or three o' clock at night time. 

Long live the free romantics!

PS: I do LOVE My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 14, 2008)

Ummmmmmm............... 

I am forwarding ports. Yeah no girlfriend


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I hate Valentines Day, I hate pink, I hate heart shaped balloons, and luckily my wife hates it all too.
> 
> I really don't see anything in doing something "romantic" when some people tell me "NOW is the time to do it!!!" Call me stubborn but then I go "NO WAY!"
> 
> ...


lol pretty much agree with you there, I fell in the trap but for some reason it makes her happy.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 14, 2008)

All my girlfriend ever wants on Valentine's Day is cinnamon hearts and my company.

Bless her


----------



## berlinka (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I fell in the trap but for some reason it makes her happy.



Well, that's a good reason to do it then. I guess if my wife did care for Vday I probably would give in too


----------



## Little (Feb 14, 2008)

Ut oh, i've been told i cant leave the house till a delivery comes. im sensing... flowers. im also sensing that this was a last minute, same day delivery order, so our bank balance is going to suffer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's no effort in it AND its mucking up my day but making me say in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont mean to sound ungrateful lol. if he gets me chocolate, theres going to be issues because i've given up chocolate and havent had any for aggesss


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 14, 2008)

My wife and I celebrate Valentines by being extremely tacky.

This year, she got me this month's Edge magazine, I got her a small bag of 'Minstrels' chocolates, and we're having dinner at KFC.

Last year it was Mcdonalds, and the year before that it was Burger King.


----------



## test84 (Feb 14, 2008)

i wonder what iTech is doin'


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I really don't see anything in doing something "romantic" when some people tell me "NOW is the time to do it!!!" Call me stubborn but then I go "NO WAY!"
> 
> We do "romantic" things when we do em, and that can be anytime, summer, winter, day, or three o' clock at night time.


Ahem: 

"Valentine's day already! Didn't we have one a few months ago? Meh, they're forcing it down our throats earlier and earlier each year. All the forced romance, meh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Romance. Meh. Romance.... Wait! Oh no! When was the last time _I_ did something romantic with/for/to my better half?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't remember!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm terrible! I must do something mushy to make up for it! But what? I don't know what to do! Oh, lucky there's so much lubby dubby stuff around. Let's see, how guilty do I feel... dinner, a box of chocolates... this teddy bear? No, not _that_ guilty... I mean, I _did_ take her bowling a month ago...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't that romantic? Oh, what the hell, give me the bear too." 

People who pay attention to their partners throughout the year can ignore Valentine's day entirely. But there's enough money in the guilt of those who don't to keep the "holiday" running


----------



## Tanas (Feb 14, 2008)

A romantic valentines cartoon...

http://www.fat-pie.com/love.htm


----------



## Maktub (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(veho @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see anything in doing something "romantic" when some people tell me "NOW is the time to do it!!!" Call me stubborn but then I go "NO WAY!"
> ...


Haha, nice lesson


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 14, 2008)

What a stupid Holiday....I just spent 4 grand in flowers that will die within days.... This is by far the worst holiday ever created... And when the girls get all excited its hard to be excited for them cause it like...yea... you got flowers that are gonna die. But at the same time if you don't get the girls in your life a gift then you come out an asshole... I guess you could just have less women in your life....but then again who wants that?


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> What a stupid Holiday....I just spent 4 grand in flowers that will die within days.... This is by far the worst holiday ever created... And when the girls get all excited its hard to be excited for them cause it like...yea... you got flowers that are gonna die. But at the same time if you don't get the girls in your life a gift then you come out an asshole... I guess you could just have less women in your life....but then again who wants that?



Plastic flowers?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> What a stupid Holiday....I just spent 4 grand in flowers that will die within days.... This is by far the worst holiday ever created... And when the girls get all excited its hard to be excited for them cause it like...yea... you got flowers that are gonna die. But at the same time if you don't get the girls in your life a gift then you come out an asshole... I guess you could just have less women in your life....but then again who wants that?


I just buy those valentine pot flowers that grow in the house, last a good year or so.


----------



## JPH (Feb 14, 2008)

Got a can of chocolate & candy from my aunt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> What a stupid Holiday....I just spent 4 grand in flowers that will die within days.... This is by far the worst holiday ever created... And when the girls get all excited its hard to be excited for them cause it like...yea... you got flowers that are gonna die. But at the same time if you don't get the girls in your life a gift then you come out an asshole... I guess you could just have less women in your life....but then again who wants that?


-Edit- Sorry this was not testing...
But yeah, you can buy her a chocolate flower or what not.  Makes it cheap, fun and romantic.


----------



## azotyp (Feb 14, 2008)

happy valentines day


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 14, 2008)

When I was younger I might have escaped giving away chocolate or fake flowers but now days it is a competition...not really a competition ... but ....

Okay I think from a chicks perspective...you got 10 chicks sitting in an office just waiting for that courier to walk in the door and say their name...then the chicks gaggle and goo goo over the basket...and the other 9 girls eagerly wait their turn. Much like men with penises...the girls will compare baskets and rate their "love" based off of size and expense.

I make decent pay...so I can't really get away with fake flowers....I know what women want...diamonds and flowers...personally I have no problem buying jewelry...at least it is something they can wear time and time again...but chicks also love them fucking flowers....I ended up buying a few orders of the "4 dozen roses" order off of 1800flowers...it just really irks me to blow 300 bucks per order on something that again...will last (if lucky) a week. 

Oh well....its done with, the cc has been charged...its now my favorite time of year....the longest possible time before I have to make yet another stupid charge to my credit card


----------



## kenshiro84 (Feb 14, 2008)

For me, it was the day when i broked up with my girlfriend last year.

I sent her a SMS just after i woke up saying : I HATE YOU 

I know i'm a bastard!


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 14, 2008)

I have mid-term exams today, some love.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But still, I'm lonely as hell.  Maybe next year...











 I need a girl so bad.

Edit: I spelled girl wrong.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 14, 2008)

I've got no-one either.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 14, 2008)

Must be why flower sales AND porn sales are through the roof today LOL


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 14, 2008)

Flowers and porn?  Whatever happened to chocolate?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Feb 14, 2008)

today was extremely funn
i got a whole bunch of cards+chocolates
and one of my best guy friends sent me a rose


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 15, 2008)

A lone


----------



## bobrules (Feb 15, 2008)

I will be watching the Leafs game. Alone












cuts wrist


----------



## test84 (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(kenshiro84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> For me, it was the day when i broked up with my girlfriend last year.
> 
> I sent her a SMS just after i woke up saying : I HATE YOU
> 
> I know i'm a bastard!



I sms'd one of my old gf's last year and said, you make me vomit. and she never rang again thnx god. hope more girls would be like this.


----------



## fischju (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> today was extremely funn
> i got a whole bunch of cards+chocolates
> and one of my best guy friends sent me a rose



Let me unload some bash knowledge onto you.
http://www.bash.org/?414593


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(kenshiro84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> For me, it was the day when i broked up with my girlfriend last year.
> I sent her a SMS just after i woke up saying : I HATE YOU
> I know i'm a bastard!


Only if _you_ dumped _her_. Otherwise it's just sad. A year later and you're still not over her. 


Anyway:


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

All I managed was a mild heart attack at 6:00 A.M.

Now that's a Valentine's Day.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Oh well....its done with, the cc has been charged...its now my favorite time of year....the longest possible time before I have to make yet another stupid charge to my credit card



Courtesy of that (or it might be the making up part a few months after) the next few months are littered with birthdays which I have to pay attention to.

As for myself the cynical attitude and other more charming personality traits tend to attract the ladies who are not exactly up for commitment. Bonus as far as I see it although scratches do take a while to go away.


----------



## Opium (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a lovely valentine's day. I planned the whole thing out for my girlfriend and we both had a great time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We went out for coffee, then to the beach and then I took her jet boating on this cool tour thing, which did all sorts of stunts while going very high speed. It was a lot of fun and you had to hold on for dear life. It was quite a rush, we were completely soaked by the end of it. Then we went out a French restaurant for dinner. Good times


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> When I was younger I might have escaped giving away chocolate or fake flowers but now days it is a competition...not really a competition ... but ....
> 
> Okay I think from a chicks perspective...you got 10 chicks sitting in an office just waiting for that courier to walk in the door and say their name...then the chicks gaggle and goo goo over the basket...and the other 9 girls eagerly wait their turn. Much like men with penises...the girls will compare baskets and rate their "love" based off of size and expense.
> 
> ...



Valentine's Day should be a gesture, and a gesture can be a simple "I love you", right?
I wouldn't bother with someone that needs flowers and diamonds to be happy. I don't know, I mean, personally, if someone I liked got me a rose then I'd appreciate it more than if some I don't really care about bought me a 5000 dollar diamond. Or maybe it's just that I don't need presents to be happy


----------

